# Unsure if my dog is doxie-pin (pictures)



## Agon9307 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi everyone I've had my dog for about 2 years now. I adopted him after his previous family tried to get rid of him. He was very thin, scared, and shy when i first brought him home after a few days of TLC he became this little beam of sunshine. He is exactly what I imagine a toddler to be like (curious, energetic, clumsy, very mischievous, but most of all super loving) We'll to get to the point my dog seems to like to dig hole and run away alot :laugh: I've had to had him chipped and the whole neighborhood knows him. Except when ever someone asks me what breed he is i say i think daucshound with min pin? but now curiosity has gotten the best of me since i googled it yesterday and there's actually a breed of dog called doxie-pin! Can any of you by looking at these pictures see if he fits the criteria?


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

a doxie-pin isnt actually a breed its just a cutesy name given to a mix of the two breeds. By looking at your dog he looks like perhaps some JRT in there and Min Pin. Im just guessing but he is adorable.

here is a link to a jrt/min pin mix
http://www.adoptapet.com/pet2506227.html


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I even thought poorly bred Rat Terrier


----------



## bigmac (Sep 25, 2010)

He definitely has a dachshund look in the face, and somewhat elongated. There's no question he's a mixed breed. I just can place the mix.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

there is a dog at my local rescue that is jrt x doberman that looks like a twin!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

he sure is a cutie what ever he is


----------



## Agon9307 (Nov 11, 2010)

thank you guys :] his body is elongated thats why I was thinking dachshund. The Jrt mix looks to be a lot taller than my dog my dog is pretty short & he's pretty much fully grown. He generally is a size small when i buy him anything that must be worn around him. The rat terrier never thought of that one but i do see the similarities. 
my dogs legs kind of throw me off with the breed confusion, you can't really see it in the pictures but his what i would consider his front knees when standing straight they meet in the center and touch all the way to his paws and than his paws kind of face outward. I think its adorable but i cant quite put my finger on what other dogs stand this way.


----------



## msfiorellosalazar (Oct 17, 2013)

My dog looks exactly like yours. We rescued him 5 years ago and all this time I have been wondering the same. I think he is very special because he has a little bit of daschund mini pin beagle and jrt. I think he barks just like a beagle which make him even cuter. He is my angel!! i wish i could post a picture of him


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread is three years old, and the OP has not been back since.


----------

